# Snow in the south vs Mn



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

And its 0 degrees where the guy from Minnesota is sitting.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We're in a blizzard here now. 30" expected


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You Yankees can keep that all white stuff up there and it won't hurt my feelings


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Unfortunately the weather forecasts were right . . . . we got ice, sleet, snow, and 30-40 mph winds.

The snow must have been of a democrat thinking as a lot of it is bunched up together in some of the most inappropriate places .

Truly God has spared us from a much worse outcome. Very thankful that our electricity has stayed on and that we didn't have to be out in the mess.

Hope all our other Hay Talk members around here are OK.

Just saw this on facebook this morning and it more truth than exaggeration.

Shelia




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208699953327332


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Just saw this on facebook this morning and it more truth than exaggeration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I know ten people exactly like that.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sheila, I liked your content.....but I have to pass on the facebook part. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We got some snow (if that's what you would call this stuff) today.....hunkered down by the fire today....35* 90% humidity and wind about 10-15 out of the west....a day to be spent inside (after taking care of animals)


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

To make all of the south and east deal better, SW IN received not one single snow flake from Jonas (most southern counties did, I am just above it), and it 30 degrees, very light wind, and brilliant sunshine. I think Cy would be out getting a tan if he was here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> God, I know ten people exactly like that.....


I am afraid that I may know of more than that Rockmart....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

We were out on bivouac at Ft. McClellan in Alabama and an inch of snow fell, they closed the whole state down.

Drilled Sergeants asked all the boy from up north, Michigan, Wisconsin, Montana, North Dakota to raise there

hands about ten of us raised our hands, Drill Sergeants asked out of you guys how many can drive a tandem axle truck

couple of us raised our hands,Drill Sergeant said your now our Deuce and half drivers, rest of you are now jeep drivers.

One fellow raised his had and said Drill Sergeant we don't have our military drivers licenses yet, Drill Sergeant growled at

him that this was an emergency and training command wasn't sending out drivers in that kind of weather and we were

authorized to do anything we needed to do to get back to the barracks.

Spent the next couple of hours ferrying our training company back to the barracks


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Having the advantage of enduring winters in SoDak and NC. Snow has never gotten my attention unless it involved ice. South Dakota (minus apparently this year), people drive pretty well for the most part and plow drivers know how to plow so on the second or third day you are on pretty clear roads. People do not freak out about groceries. North Carolina already is a magnet for stupid drivers, add snow and milk and bread are a hot commodity, worth more than dope in prison. Plow drivers don't know how to put a blade to the ground nor have figured out articulating the blade to the ditch.

Right now I've been riding my 4 wheeler everywhere. I don't doubt my seasoned driving ability on snow or ice, but because of the motoring public. 50mph on a quad is nothing for me and if I have to ditch it quickly because of an out of control motorist, I can. Ditching a 4 wheeler is easier than a pickup. Plus it's a good excuse to reminisce on my former days of riding around SoDak roads because it is legal.

So I've been passing cars running their hazards, sheets of ice and snow not removed from tops of vehicles, and the kicker... people driving way too slow.

FYI: the grilling picture appears to be a Yankee not a Midwesterner. Dad and I did grill in SoDak and we got some really weird looks from people, I think 10 degrees had a lot to do with it. I have never seen another Midwesterner grill in the snow or below 50 degrees. It struck me as odd when I heard people say time to put away the barbecue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> It struck me as odd when I heard people say time to put away the barbecue.


I had some Q last night.....mmmmm. Never time to put away the grill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Winter is as good a time as summer for grilling or BBQ. Add a few more briquettes.


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Vol said:


> I had some Q last night.....mmmmm. Never time to put away the grill.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

as we say up here "the weathers rough but it make ya tough." i AM a proud mainer. till it gets over 72 inches in 3 days its just a small scutter. we always figured an inch of snow and a six pack was quality entertainment in dc. or anywhere in the south for that matter. what i'm doing with a florida girl only god knows. oh, burger rare by the way.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Had the smoker going today. Turkey breast and pork loin.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I'm happy to report that down here in the South, we survived our "half-inch blizzard" and that the Ga DOT were really on top of things. Crisis averted.









While there was an initial run on the grocery store, it turned out to be a One Loaf / One Gallon event.









Y'all pray for us. The snow hasn't melted in the shady areas yet.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The grill here gets used all winter long, in an unheated garage. Had ribeyes last night, little fatty so tended to smoke a bit, had to open the garage door to air it out a bit. Gonna have to put in a hood with an aeration fan over the grill someday.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And in fascist NYC, no travel allowed.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/nyc-under-travel-ban-from-deadly-east-coast-snowstorm/ar-BBoBukS?li=BBnb7Kz?ocid=ansmsnnews11


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meanwhile, in Shiner, home of Shiner Beer...






Put out a couple bales after getting back to the farm from taking my folks to their eye appointment yesterday... was a cold night-- down to 32 degrees... Cows were glad for the hay.

Got up this morning, and had to scrape a thick, hard layer of frost off the windshield with my ice scraper before I could go to town for a croissant from the bakery...

Came back and shredded around the house and barn, then hitched up the rolling stalk choppers and chopped frozen dead weeds and grass... chop up the dead stuff so the winter grass can come through better...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good thing we have hills to slow down the big rigs. Note that once the big trucks start spinning, traffic stops.

Meanwhile, north of the Mason Dixon line drivers know how to handle the snow.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

^^^^^ Good thing the person with the camera was there and continued to "film", therefore freeing everyone else to lend aid to the injured. Priorities of some people amaze me.

There must have been serious injuries...praying for them and their families.

73, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

With all due respect, I am sure there were some folks injured....but there is not much that a person can do when cars and tractors are continually slamming into the stopped vehicles at very high rates of speed on the interstate. You just have to watch, and pray for the Lord's mercy until it was safe to attend the injured.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, you're right

',-',-',-',-',-',-',-',-',-',-',-',

73, Mark


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here we got 2-3" of snow first then an 1" of sleet mixed with light freezing rain all at 25-28 degrees, then another 1/2" of snow on top of that. Talk about something hard to walk around on especially yesterday as it got down to 18 and up to 33. We didn't get on the road until this afternoon. Back roads are pretty bad, highways are clear and dry. Today's 45 feels like a heat wave.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty bizarre snow event when all things are considered....

Here's the latest snow cover map.

Regards, Mike

http://www.intellicast.com/Travel/Weather/Snow/Cover.aspx


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got finished grilling some ribeyes in the snow for supper tonight. Here the grill gets used year around.......this is the first time I remember using it when I had to brush the snow off the lid though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Well, I'm happy to report that down here in the South, we survived our "half-inch blizzard" and that the Ga DOT were really on top of things. Crisis averted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang I was wonderin who bought my first plow truck! Take care of her. She needs a quart every 200 mile.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> Just got finished grilling some ribeyes in the snow for supper tonight. Here the grill gets used year around.......this is the first time I remember using it when I had to brush the snow off the lid though.


My dad (RIP, Pop) was a griller with the best of em. We dig a foundation for a house, middle of winter, he'd bring the grill out and start grillin sausages about 6-7 AM. Fresh rolls and eggs in a skillet. We'd eat all day at work. Everyone loved him. Man I miss him and mom.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Pretty bizarre snow event when all things are considered....
> 
> Here's the latest snow cover map.
> 
> ...


Florida is the only state in the lower47 without a blip. Interesting.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Florida is the only state in the *lower47* without a blip. Interesting.


Typo or am I missing the joke? I'm kinda slow today. I volunteer to leave illinois out if we need to trim the "lower 48" some.

Of course the prez still thinks there's 57 of em 

Mid 30s here and sunny today. No need to roll the sleeves down.

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Typo or am I missing the joke? I'm kinda slow today. I volunteer to leave illinois out if we need to trim the "lower 48" some.
> Of course the prez still thinks there's 57 of em
> 
> Mid 30s here and sunny today. No need to roll the sleeves down.
> 73, Mark


California is not a recognized part of the lower 47.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I grill year around. I have done it at 10 below and at a 105. Charcoal only, never propane. Family will not eat a steak, pork chop, burger, or turkey breast unless it comes off of the barby. And as far as snow, we will be out of it tomorrow, should be in low 40's. BUT, only had 4" for the winter so far.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> I grill year around. I have done it at 10 below and at a 105. Charcoal only, never propane. Family will not eat a steak, pork chop, burger, or turkey breast unless it comes off of the barby. And as far as snow, we will be out of it tomorrow, should be in low 40's. BUT, only had 4" for the winter so far.


That ought to be a plenty......


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

oh to live in the sunny south. mother inlaw moaning about 50s-60s and i'm out working at zero thinking hey it warmed up


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay rake said:


> oh to live in the sunny south. mother inlaw moaning about 50s-60s and i'm out working at zero thinking hey it warmed up


I will be planting grass in about a month hopefully if we do not get too wet. In the fifties today. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dislike the onset of winter, but the snow up north is a really beautiful sight with the fireplace going, food on the table and the co...stee...bov...catt... whatever at the hay feeder.

Winter does toughen you up.

Not sure I'd want to live where there's no definitive change of seasons.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I grill year around with propane but if it gets below 0 with any wind it becomes difficult to get enough heat.I've been know to drag the grill in the garage but prefer not to the smell does get in to the house.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great northern old-school Football tailgate:

Open up the garage doors, bring grill just outside to edge of opening. Throw on the steaks, burgers and sausages.

Bring the big TV into the garage along with the boom box.

1/2 keg in the snow (I used to love Michelob DARK beer)

Attempt to invite 2+ women to every 1 male friend you invite.

The rest of the fun took care of itself.

Too old for that now-prefer warm fireplace and leather couch in my "Montana Room" lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I dislike the onset of winter, but the snow up north is a really beautiful sight with the fireplace going, food on the table and the co...stee...bov...catt... whatever at the hay feeder.
> Winter does toughen you up.
> Not sure I'd want to live where there's no definitive change of seasons.


While it may not seem like a definitive change in seasons, it is very definitive, just not very extreme (winter that is) the change from summer to fall, winter to spring is very apparent......sometimes the spring/summer summer/fall cycle is a bit more "muddled"


----------

